

Chrome just popped an ad on me. This is inexcusable.  - The_Sponge
http://i.imgur.com/hB09p.png

======
Hrundi
What is the context in which this appeared?

Happened inside a website or at the browser's home screen?

Edit: alright, seems it happens on the home screen:

[http://superuser.com/questions/359931/get-rid-of-chrome-
home...](http://superuser.com/questions/359931/get-rid-of-chrome-home-page-ad)
You could say the same just about any site you set as homepage. Yahoo is a
fine example.

As for myself, about:blank is probably the URL I visited the most in my life.

------
sandieman
Where was this?

~~~
The_Sponge
New Tab page.

I guess I'm going back to using about:blank.

~~~
b0o
if you're in incognito mode it doesn't display it, but does in normal. I guess
they got half of it right.

